# صور ارضيات خارج المنازل



## كريم العاني (13 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
هذه صور لارضيات جميلة تكون خارج المنزل لاعطاء ديكور جميل للمنزل


----------



## كريم العاني (13 يونيو 2007)

*يتبع*

هذه صور اخر


----------



## كريم العاني (13 يونيو 2007)

*يتبع*

صور اضافية اخرى يارب تعجبكم


----------



## assuamro (13 يونيو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية والف شكر


----------



## m.latreche (13 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## كريم العاني (14 يونيو 2007)

شكرا على الردود الجميلة


----------



## سحر+مهندسة (14 يونيو 2007)

شكرا
جميلة جدا نتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## كريم العاني (14 يونيو 2007)

شكرا اختي سحر + مهندسة للمرورالجميل


----------



## معماري مراهق (15 يونيو 2007)

الصور جميلة جدا بارك الله فيك و أسكنك فسيح جناته


----------



## كريم العاني (15 يونيو 2007)

شكرا معماري مراهق للمرور الجميل


----------



## m_anas (15 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م / رانية (15 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً، وفعلاً صور جميلة


----------



## كريم العاني (17 يونيو 2007)

شكرا اخ انس واخت رانية للمرور الجميل


----------



## ابو_عبدالرجمن (23 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## واحد يفكر (23 يونيو 2007)

جميلة جدا من رجل كريم

الله يعطيك العافية

ولكن هل هذا نحت في التلييس مدموج مع الاحجار ام انه بلاط؟


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (24 يونيو 2007)

حلوين كتير ... مشكور عليهون


----------



## أبو زياد 2007 (24 يونيو 2007)

مشكور على الذوق الحلو

وأعتقد أنها خرسانه (معالجة) ، وبعد الصب مباشرة تم وضع أوجه قوالب عليها لتأخذا الشكل الخارجي لها ، والمتأمل في بعض الصور يجد أن هناك تكرار لنفس الرسم الدقيق في الصورة الواحدة.


----------



## ابو يوسف888 (26 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## كريم العاني (26 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك اخي ابو عبدالرحمن واخ واحد يفكر للمرور 
اعتقد ان هذا نحت في التلبيس و الله اعلم


----------



## arch-2008 (29 يونيو 2007)

شكرا اخي مو بس الارضيات حلوة لكن افكار حلوة كمان للاند سكيب شكرا كتير


----------



## m.f (29 يونيو 2007)

رااااائع جداً
جزاك الله خير


----------



## rana79 (29 يونيو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً...
فن راقٍ


----------



## vrayman (1 يوليو 2007)

مشكورر على هذه الصور الجميله


----------



## كريم العاني (2 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لكم 
arch_2008
m.f
rana79
varyman
للمرور الجميل و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود ابن توفيق (2 يوليو 2007)

مختار شغل وضح منه ان احساسك بالجمال عالي جداً
م/محمود


----------



## محمود ابن توفيق (2 يوليو 2007)

الصورة اللي قاصدك عليها نوع من الارضيات اسمها الخرسانه المطبوعة يعرفها المعماريين
وتكون بواسطة الواح يطبع بها علي التلييس الخرساني
ونفعنا الله وياكم الي ما يحبه ويرضاة


----------



## نزف الجرح (2 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## digital2005 (3 يوليو 2007)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## حاتم خليفه بن علي (3 يوليو 2007)

*بنغازي*

اشكرك عزيزي كريم هدة الصور فعلن جميل ادا دلة عن شى انم تدل على تذوقك وحسن اختيرك للاتقاط هدة الارضيات الجميال هدة يدل بانك مهندس ذو كفاء عاليه فى اختيارك لهدة الصور 
السلام عليكم 
اخوك المهندس حاتم خليفه بن علي


----------



## كريم العاني (4 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لكم اخواني للمرور الجميل 
شكرا لك اخي محود ابن توفيق وشكرا لك اخي حاتم خليفة للكلام الجميل وجزاكم الله خيرا 
تقبلوا تحياتي 
المهندس : كريم العاني


----------



## dr.hayfaa (2 أغسطس 2007)

تسلم يمينك


----------



## فكرى ندا (3 أغسطس 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررا 
على المجهود الرائع 
وان شاء الله نأمل المزيد


----------



## شادي11 (4 أغسطس 2007)

واللة انها اكتر من رائعة((( من عضو جديد فعلاً عمل مدهل)))


----------



## raghad (5 أغسطس 2007)

الصور جميلة للغاية شكرا جزيلا 
موفق ان شاء الله


----------



## أبوالوليد (5 أغسطس 2007)

صور جميلة جدا وأفكار رائعة

شكرا لك اخوي


----------



## ابو ليلى 100 (5 أغسطس 2007)

رائع جدااا الله يبارك فيك


----------



## عميد المباني (6 أغسطس 2007)

بجد يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## رسول الفهد (6 أغسطس 2007)

صور جميله جدا يسلموا اديك


----------



## hasanat75 (7 أغسطس 2007)

شكككككككككككككررررررررررررررا


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (7 أغسطس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه , شي حلو .......


----------



## كريم العاني (7 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لكم اخواني للمرور الجميل


----------



## عروس البحر (6 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي كريم علي هذه المجموعة من الصورة الرائعة


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (6 نوفمبر 2007)

الاستاذ كريم/ اكرمك الرحمن المنان 

صور ومناظر قمة في الذووق والروعة اشكرك على هذه التفاصيل الجميلة اخي

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الإياد (6 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراا على هذه الصور الجميلة


----------



## RBF (6 نوفمبر 2007)

مجموعة ممتازه جداً، و مفيده حقاً لمهندسي التنسيق الحدائقي


----------



## سنتياغو (6 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية 
صور جميلة 
بس يصلحون في الفلا الو الستراحات


----------



## أم نبيل (9 أبريل 2009)

الله علي هل المناظر الجميلة 

*الله يعطيك العافية والف شكر*​


----------



## الماجد2009 (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووريييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يا أخوة


----------



## med89 (9 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي لكن هل اجد عندك مخططات لحدائق منزل......


----------



## نهله زادم (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ,ذوقك في اختيار الصور جميل للغايه وانشاالله موفقك في مشوارك المعماري


----------



## المتبلل (9 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## fethedin (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا اخيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## جبل اليل (9 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا
أود الحصول علي تخطيط هندسي لفيلا أرضيه مساحتها 256 م2 ولكم فائق الشكر وألاحترام


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

خيالللللل


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

ممتاز


----------



## رسول الفهد (17 مايو 2010)

علشت ايدك ومشكور صور جميله


----------



## hermione (17 مايو 2010)

thaaaanx


----------



## ثامرالقريشي (25 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الصور


----------

